# Christmas Gifts - Best & Worst!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Christmas Gifts 2009 - Best & Worst!

So Just what did Santa bring you ? and was it the best gift ever or one you would rather forget!​


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

My best gift - My ipod touch (although DH did give it to me a few days early!)

Can't say I got a bad gift this year - That may change though, as we are yet to see my side of the family!

Hope Santa was kind to everyone!

x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Erm, I think my bfp was my best pressy. 

Worst- a dressing gown two sizes too big ( to accomodate my belly over the coming months apparently)
I also got some ugg boot style slippers.... Thorntons choc which I hate.... Smellies I can't use....

Ah well, the usual Xmas fare really!! Oh, and I mustn't forget the millions of pairs of sox!!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

fave was my shiny new microwave (yes, I know, I'm easily pleased)

worst was a packet of NASA freeze dried strawberries from BIL and his family


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Best: a canvas print of G  

Worst / most dull: a hairbrush  

Luckily I also got some socks so that's ok (yes, I am being sarcastic!)  




Oh and Dizzi, you already know this but I also got a vile pink vase from MIL  




HippyChicky I'll swap the NASA strawberries for the vase


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

I got a 2hr lesson on a skid-pan with a racing car driver... cos I'm scared silly of driving in the snow and ice! Ironically, I also got new a snowboard, boots and bindings! Even got to try them out in the hills behind our house cos we had so much snow! Now the snowboarding was fab, but I'll let you know about the skid-pan... that's on Wednesday


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oooooooh I got a skid-pan day for my birthday years ago - you will have a BRILLIANT day!


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm scared...!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Best - A holiday/I pod Touch/Diamond bracelet/Uggs

Worst - A green doormat/stinky and cheap perfume set


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

best present - my Radley handbag

Didn't have any awful pressies!!!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Best - Perfume and scarf from the kids and a new hairdryer that I needed badly  
Worst - big bottle of sanctuary bubble bath and Thornton chocs ....why you ask??

We don't have a bath in our house and the chocs were a couple of months out of date!   Cheers aunty


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi ladies i had good pressies this year which makes a change.

My best pressie was my iphone 3GS, 

and all my other pressies were fab this year too i had perfume, slippers, purse, bag, 4 jewellery pressies, bath products which i can actually use


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Just to update you, the skid pan was EXCELLENT yesterday! I really loved it!
Lottie


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been looking to see if you'd update us   glad you had a good time - did you crash?!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was very lucky this year - I have a lot of clutter that I moan about and am attached to and I can't give anything away that anyone gives to me, so i end up also hiring a lock up for my extra supplies it also makes cleaning a nightmare!!!  my donor and his partner have arranged for a professional declutter expert to come, I have a a bit of a thing not liking hoovering I do it but dread it! so a robotic vaccum cleaner- they bought themselves a floor washing one and it is great on their, a new fish tank, wireless internet toggle so that I can log on to FF when not at home! and loads of other fab and useful things.

No awful present, but a pair of PJ's from my friend who I haven't seen for a while (thanks to IVF etc I am a little bigger) and they are a  size too small.
l


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

*Best* - North Face Nuptse jacket from hubby 

*Worst* - a ceramic Sitting Scarecrow thing from the inlaws


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Best - a Cath Kidson purse from mil

Worst - a plastic angel from a client! xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

B - I surprised myself and got the hang of it fairly quickly. The instructor called me a 'bossy driver'... not sure if that's a compliment or not?!?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hmm, I dont think I had any bad pressies this year. The best (joint) was probably a sat nav. One of those things I was adamant I'd never need but which has come in very handy already.  

C~x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Caz sat navs are fab i don't know what i would have done without mine when i was working away(a chauffeur needs to know where they're going)


----------

